# Flowmaster Exhuast



## hazzywayy (May 23, 2006)

Hey - new to the boards. Just starting payments on a '06 blue/blue M6 GTO and I'm investing in exhaust.

I'm wondering if anyone has any knowledge/experience with a flowmaster 40 series muffler on these cars. I was up at jegs yesterday and one of the guys there told me he didn't think the 40 series would work as a direct replacement becuase of the space/size restriction, and hanger location.

Is this the case? If so, that's really disappointing because all I really want for my LS2 is that flowmaster sound.


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

Just had Flowmaster Super 40's put on my car yesterday. The guy at the shop thought the same thing but I told him I had read of others doing it and he called Flowmaster and they sent the muffs he needed- inlet and outlet on same side and muffler turned on its side- they fit fine and sound great I think, but some people on this board seem to not like the sound.


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

:agree I personally love the sound as well!:cheers


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

hazzywayy said:


> Hey - new to the boards. Just starting payments on a '06 blue/blue M6 GTO and I'm investing in exhaust.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone has any knowledge/experience with a flowmaster 40 series muffler on these cars. I was up at jegs yesterday and one of the guys there told me he didn't think the 40 series would work as a direct replacement becuase of the space/size restriction, and hanger location.
> 
> Is this the case? If so, that's really disappointing because all I really want for my LS2 is that flowmaster sound.


What he told you was BS!!. I have the Super 40's on mine......Flowmaster part number 952549. It is a 2.50" inlet/outlet same side setup. Took the muffler shop around 45 minutes to do.......very simple actually, as I watched them the whole time. Here is a clip from another GTO website you may be familiar with....its an 05 with just the Super 40's replacing the stock mufflers. I love the deepness of the idle. It rattles the rafters at the Spectrum every time I go there.....:cheers . No interior resonance either. I highly recommend them if you like the Flowmaster sound as I always have. This is the 5th vehicle I have had them installed on and havent been disappointed yet.

http://www.velocity.net/~josh/GTO.mov


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have flowmaster 40 series delta flows, (part number 942444) and a magna flow x-pipe (part number M59).










Here is a clip;

Click here --->


----------



## hazzywayy (May 23, 2006)

great guys - i'm runnin up the jegs now to get my order in

appreciate all the help!


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

05GTO said:


> I have flowmaster 40 series delta flows, (part number 942444) and a magna flow x-pipe (part number M59).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




438/400 with (only) CAI and Exhaust?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

thats with his lts, cam and pully. i think. am i missing something


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Robertr2000 said:


> 438/400 with (only) CAI and Exhaust?


I was 351/347 after CAI, x-pipe and flowmasters, 438/400 is with the addition of SLP LT's, underdrive pulley, heads and cam.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Husker GTO and I both gotthe 40's. I have an X pipe he doesn't. He had the SLP headers and I'm in the process of getting them. Both sounds great. The X pipe makes a slight difference in resonance. Mostly just a preference in sound.


----------



## hazzywayy (May 23, 2006)

LYNMUP said:


> Husker GTO and I both gotthe 40's. I have an X pipe he doesn't. He had the SLP headers and I'm in the process of getting them. Both sounds great. The X pipe makes a slight difference in resonance. Mostly just a preference in sound.


Does the X pipe make it any louder?


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

hazzywayy said:


> Does the X pipe make it any louder?


An X-pipe will be more of an "exotic" sound, where an H-pipe will give it a more "muscular" sound.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I think the X pipe makes it louder/smoother when you get on the throttle. I havent heard an H pipe oin the GTO.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

2005GTOLS2 said:


> An X-pipe will be more of an "exotic" sound, where an H-pipe will give it a more "muscular" sound.


I think I asked this before guys but . . . . what about straight pipes in place of the resonator - no X or H.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Go for it and let us know. The resonator has two straight through pipes with preferations on opposite ends. Like people stated before, that's what gives it the "distinct sound". Having both sides equalized is supposed to quiet it down to make it smoother, kinda like a sleeper...Is that right? I'm going off memory here!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's what super 40" look like with Magnaflow tips.
http://www.gtoforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=349&d=1149812918


----------



## PONTIACBEN (May 6, 2006)

Just Put Super 40's And An H Pipe On My 69...
Love It


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

LYNMUP said:


> Go for it and let us know. The resonator has two straight through pipes with preferations on opposite ends. Like people stated before, that's what gives it the "distinct sound". Having both sides equalized is supposed to quiet it down to make it smoother, kinda like a sleeper...Is that right? I'm going off memory here!


Damn - Got my Super 40's installed with straight pipes replacing the resonator. The sound is awesome. Couldn’t be happier - never thought it would be this loud. A guy at AutoZone commented to his working buddy "did you hear that GTO that just pulled in and parked, it is unbelievable - it sounds like a beast" - I confirmed for him that it is.


----------

